# Cars with a Ski pass through/bag... not a split fold seat



## Maksim (Oct 24, 2008)

Looking at getting a new car or suv/crossover.  One of the things I loved about my brother's old Audi A6 was the ski passthrough, thus you can seat 4 comfortably and have the skiis in the car without the ski racks.

My current car, a Mazda 6, has the 60/40, so when we go skiing, 3 can fit with the fold down, but 4 cant comfortably.

So... what new/newer cars have the pass through for the skis... with or without skibag.  

Looked at the new 2009 Audi a4's but didnt see them on there... anyone have any ideas/suggestions?

And no... I do not want to put anything on the roof of my car. =P


----------



## Terry (Oct 24, 2008)

Our 2002 honda accord has a pass through rear seat. I hope that they continued it up through the new ones because I definately would buy another one. Great car.


----------



## Maksim (Oct 24, 2008)

One of these... not a split fold where the 40 folds down.


----------



## Edd (Oct 24, 2008)

This should be on every car out there, wagon or sedan.  I haven't seen one on a wagon yet, which doesn't make sense.  I called an auto body shop a few months ago and learned that it can be done for you for 200-300 dollars.


----------



## Maksim (Oct 24, 2008)

I would hope it is on every car, but it is not, and havent seen on any wagons/suv's except a land rover lr3.

So far, struck out on new Honda Accords, 09 Audi a4 (can anyone confirm?),

I know BMW 1 and 3 series have them with cold weather package only, 09 Nissan Maxima but with premium packages only.

Audi's lease very well, but didnt get a full answer on new a4's, bmw's are too much with options, I dont want to spend 35k on a nissan.  So frustrating.  I would pick up a used 03 Audi a6 quatro that I know has the pass through, but once you get past the warranty, god forbid if one of the turbo's blows or leaks.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2008)

honda CRV might have what you want. there is a middle seat in the back that folds down sort of flat like a passthru would.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2008)

Get a station wagon and shorter skis, problem solved. 

Seriously I don't know the answer, it's a nice option that more cars should have.


----------



## SundayRiver Yeti (Oct 24, 2008)

Saab 9.3


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2008)

SundayRiver Yeti said:


> Saab 9.3



i had one of those. put a set of  snow tires on and you have one heck of a car for ski trips!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 24, 2008)

Audi has had it for years. I'd be surprised if they did away with it. Our A6 doesn't have the ski sack, but it does have the pass through. Although, it is a 2002.


----------



## skibum9995 (Oct 24, 2008)

SundayRiver Yeti said:


> Saab 9.3


My 9-5 does as well. I believe all Saab models have it, except for the convertible.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 24, 2008)

Unless you have to have room for 4 passengers, I would think the split fold would be more desirable.  Before my current car, I had a 2000 Audi A6 with the ski sack pass through.  There was no way you'd fit more than three modern skis thought that thing.  

Don't get me wrong, great feature to have, but if I was frequently traveling in a sedan with 4 passegers, I'd have a box or rack on the roof.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

I have one in my Impreza..this is a requirement of mine when I buy a car..I can fit 4-pairs of skis through it and I use a half-skibag type thing to keep the tips of my skis in.  I've never been a fan of roof-racks..


----------



## Maksim (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont see it on the new imprezza.  Geez.... yet another manufacturer to get rid of it?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

Maksim said:


> I dont see it on the new imprezza.  Geez.... yet another manufacturer to get rid of it?



Mine is a 2006...I could care less about a sunroof or navigation system but the pass-through is gourmet..


----------



## Edd (Oct 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I've never been a fan of roof-racks..



Agreed.


----------



## billski (Oct 25, 2008)

Audi A6 has it, but only on the cars equipped with the cold weather package (about $2K) which is filled with unnecessary (to me) features.  It turns out that most 2006 A6 Audis are manufactured without the option for the eastern US market.  Trying to find someone to identify the OEM parts (I want it done nicely) and finding someone knowledgeable/interested in doing it was nigh on impossible.  

So I ended up getting an a6 with a split.  This has limited me to 3 passengers, and I'm pretty religious about keeping the skis inside.  I have yet to find a rooftop fit kit for an 06 A6, and I'm not the only one, as I troll the Audi forums and even inquired at the dealer.

I do like the pass through from a safety perspective.  if I was ever in an accident, the skis are *more* likely to flail around in a split seat configuration.  I once had to stop short real fast once and all the cargo in the back seat ended up on the dashboard.  After that, I started putting everything in the trunk (except ski boots on a cold day).

A passthrough could be a moot point, as deadhead pointed out, if you need to get any more than 3 sets of skis  in a pass through is impossible too.  I often bring two sets with me, for starters.  Not a problem on a powder day though


----------



## Geoff (Oct 25, 2008)

Volkswagens all have the ski passthru.  You can put an Audi ski condom on them.

I'm another person in the camp that skis belong inside the car if at all possible.  If nothing else, I don't want the extra fuel burn.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 25, 2008)

Same here. I like to keep them inside as well. I have a big slush mat for the cargo area to catch the melt on the ride home.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 25, 2008)

SundayRiver Yeti said:


> Saab 9.3



YEP my saab 9.3's all have ski pass thru ------------------really handy


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 25, 2008)

Edd said:


> Agreed.



ME three +++  my first Saaab 0.3 was great BUT my 07 SPORT COMBI  is the BEST ski car  i've ever owned i don't even use SNOW tires on it and i go out in all kinds of weather in teh Dacks and up to TREMBLANT -- no problemo and IT STARTS in extreme cold


----------



## ski63 (Oct 25, 2008)

The Audi's and VW's have the option.  That combined with AWD makes these cars great in the snow.  Our Passat w/ AWD was great last year.
The big March snow was no problem.  

Here's why I always have my skiis inside the car.  BTW I always bungee the skiis inside in case I have an accident since I could not find a Passat locally the had the "ski bag".  Skiis flying inside a car is dangerous.                               

The effect of road salt on ski bindings can be devastating.  A few decades ago I went into my local ski shop for new equipement and I took my old skiis for the ski swap.  My local friendly tech looked at me and asked how I maade it through last season.  You can imagine my surprise when he set the ski on his bench, grabbed the toe piece of the binding and twisted and broke the screws with very little force.  It's a wonder I made it through that season!


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 25, 2008)

Dang, I always thought that was so you could reach in the cooler for a beer not to stick something in there.:beer:


----------



## Maksim (Oct 25, 2008)

Also, just to add it to the list... the new volvo C70 hardtop convertibles have a nice deeeep trunk, and have a ski pass through with the condom standard I believe.

Will go look at the saab's today.


----------



## Maksim (Oct 25, 2008)

ski63,
Wow, I knew in the back of my mind that it would be bad... but just wow, puts it in the front of the mind.

Aside from that... yes, why ruin gas mileage, increase wind noise, take rock chips from cars and trucks in front.

Skis belong inside.


----------



## abc (Oct 25, 2008)

How about folding back seat AND ski passthrough? 

I can't do without folding backseat due to hauling bikes. But if the seats also has ski passthrough, than I don't have to fold it down for carrying skis... In other words, I can keep the skis in there between trips without sacrefising passenger capacity.

Any cars has THAT?


----------



## billski (Oct 25, 2008)

ski63 said:


> The effect of road salt on ski bindings can be devastating.



Until I had a car big enough to put the skis inside (read: no fold-down or pass thru), I used a rack but ALWAYS, used a ski bag. It was a PITA getting them in and out and tied down so as not to flutter, but well worth the hassle.

I think the car mfrs are figuring out there are only about 7million of us in the USA, not a good investment for them, sshhhh!  Too bad we can't find more things people can use pass through for.

I like the doggie pass through in the earlier picture.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 25, 2008)

abc said:


> How about folding back seat AND ski passthrough?
> 
> I can't do without folding backseat due to hauling bikes. But if the seats also has ski passthrough, than I don't have to fold it down for carrying skis... In other words, I can keep the skis in there between trips without sacrefising passenger capacity.
> 
> Any cars has THAT?



 Yes teh Saab 9.3 have both capabilities  availible in a sedan or Sport Combi


----------



## aveski2000 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have an '08 Subaru Legacy. It has a pass thru. Last year we squeezed four skiers and gear into the thing for a trip from Portland to Sunday River. The back seat was a little cramped, but it worked.


----------



## ski220 (Oct 25, 2008)

abc said:


> How about folding back seat AND ski passthrough?
> 
> I can't do without folding backseat due to hauling bikes. But if the seats also has ski passthrough, than I don't have to fold it down for carrying skis... In other words, I can keep the skis in there between trips without sacrefising passenger capacity.
> 
> Any cars has THAT?




Audi S4.  The A4 should be availible with that configuration too, I imagine.  

Any way - the S4 w/snows = best ski car for those mad winter dashes when it's dumping.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm amazed at how wet the roads are in ski country. Constant flurries and salted roads = deadly salt spray. I have a Car Fax for my Jeep...it spent the first few years of it's life in Northern VT. No wonder my rear brake bleeders required a lot of PB Blaster before I was able to open em'. 

One thing I have noticed, well on new Jeeps at least. It seems that roof racks are now "optional" equipment. And even if you do get a rack, you don't always get the factory cross bars. 

I picked up a used Yakima rack on e-bay for like $35. I took a gamble and thing fits my factory cross bars. (Side note: I had to buy the cross bars separately...didn't come with the Jeep. But a buddy hooked me up). I have the rack "just in case". It's usually just my wife and I. But if another couple were to come with us, I could use the rack in a pinch.


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 26, 2008)

Just to add something that wasn't mentioned...

The Mitsubishi Galant also has a pass-through and seats 4 comfortable when in use.
(shameless plug for my employer I know, but it's true)


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 26, 2008)

ski63 said:


> The effect of road salt on ski bindings can be devastating.



If my skis have to be on the roof because I'm riding in someone else's car, I use binding condoms to try to minimize this.


----------



## billski (Oct 26, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> If my skis have to be on the roof because I'm riding in someone else's car, I use binding condoms to try to minimize this.



I never felt that was an adequate solution; it doesn't protect the edges and at 65mph, the salt spray just forces its way past the elastic barriers.  I've always opted for a full bag when I must put the skis on a roof rack.


----------



## 2Planker (Oct 26, 2008)

As posted in the other ski car thread -  I've been driving Audi's for 10+ years.  The last 3 (A4, A6, and most recently an S4 and an A4) all have had the center arm rest pass through.  It works great, especially if you've got modern skis, or anything under 195cm.  We don't use it all the time, but we can easily accomadate 4 skiers and all their gear.  Just drop the arm rest, put the longest skis on the bottom, and use the center seat belt to go up + over all of them, and secure them down nice + tight !   

  If it's just 3 of us, we drop  the 40% side of the 60/40 split seat, 'cause it faster and easier, but the person in the back get a little more road noise. and it's a little bit cooler to start out.

  W/ 25+ 400 miles round trips a year to SR, I'll never drive anything but an Audi, and I'll always opt for the cold weather package, which has the better battery, heated seats,  a better,bigger heating system, and the ski sack.


----------



## abc (Oct 26, 2008)

Audi... and all-wheel drive too! Tempting...

How's the reliability and repair cost? I'm a a bit of a cheapscape...


----------



## billski (Oct 26, 2008)

abc said:


> Audi... and all-wheel drive too! Tempting...
> 
> How's the reliability and repair cost? I'm a a bit of a cheapscape...



I'm on the "beginner side" of repairs - none yet, had the A6 for 1.5 years.  Parts, as a given are expensive.    I know of people who are sinking a lot of money into them at what I consider low miles.. I also know others who have had their A4 for 160K miles and only regular maintenance plus one small drive train issue.  If you look at the audi forums there seem to be a lot of complaints, till you realize most happy drivers don't post.

Some of it is common sense; if you drive it hard, you can expect to pay for that.  I've always babied my cars, I'm not a gearhead, I just like style and wintertime practicality. 
I have also mitigated the expense by finding an independent repair shop which is very competent with repairs.  They already did some body work for me, after my garage door rail fell on the car (don't ask, stupid me!)

I think I could be just as happy in a Subaru (been there, done that), but I really want to take a chance, get something with a bit more pizazz for once in my life.  My wife expects I'll have it 10 years.  that's what I've been getting on my others - Toyota, Saab.

My $0.02.  Your mileage WILL vary.


----------



## 2Planker (Oct 27, 2008)

abc said:


> Audi... and all-wheel drive too! Tempting...
> 
> How's the reliability and repair cost? I'm a a bit of a cheapscape...



I wouldn't be driving them exclusively for 10\+  years if reliability was a problem.....

I'd recommend getting a Pre-Owned Audi Certified A4.  You can easily find a 3 year old one w/ factory warranty still in effect, before the 2 year certified warranty kicks in.  If you can Go New,  then all maintenance is covered for the 4 year / 50,000 warranty.  Audi's may not look as sporty as BMW, nor be quite as fancy as M-Benz,  but they have the best interiors, and AWD - which Audi invented 30 years ago, and has been perfecting ever since.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 27, 2008)

abc said:


> Audi... and all-wheel drive too! Tempting...
> 
> How's the reliability and repair cost? I'm a a bit of a cheapscape...



We've had our 02 A6 for about 2 years now. It's very very solid car. Although, we've probably only put on about 14k for miles in those two years. All we've done so far: oil changes and the 40k service. 

If you go the used route, go here: http://www.northbayimports.com/  I tried a few Audi dealers, but these guys beat them all hands down: Service and price. I spend the better part of a day up there test driving A6's before I pulled the trigger. They didn't mind, they just kept giving me keys.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 27, 2008)

My A4 has it and my Saab 9.3 had a ski bag built in the rear center consol..never used it....more popular in European cars...


----------



## Edd (Oct 27, 2008)

abc said:


> Audi... and all-wheel drive too! Tempting...
> 
> How's the reliability and repair cost? I'm a a bit of a cheapscape...



Sounds like some lucky people on this board but reliability stats do NOT approach that of typical Japanese cars and, this is indisputable, are quite expensive to maintain.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> My A4 has it and my Saab 9.3 had a ski bag built in the rear center consol..never used it....more popular in European cars...



You have an A4 Avant, correct?  Does it have the ski pass through AND folding split seats?


----------



## Maksim (Oct 31, 2008)

Just an update in my quest...

Went to look at the acura's.
08 and older Acura TL's - Only Ski pass through, looks fairly small.
09+ Acura TL - Nice car, still looks a big fugly outside, inside nice, only ski pass through, neither of the tl's have split folding rear seats.

09+ acura TSX - ONLY 60/40 split folding...

Why cant they have both? Argh.


----------



## 2Planker (Oct 31, 2008)

AWD + Split Fold Down Rear Seat + Ski Pass thru = Audi (VW)


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 31, 2008)

2planker said:


> awd + split fold down rear seat + ski pass thru = audi (vw)


 = trouble


----------



## Geoff (Oct 31, 2008)

Edd said:


> Sounds like some lucky people on this board but reliability stats do NOT approach that of typical Japanese cars and, this is indisputable, are quite expensive to maintain.



I can't speak for Audi but my personal experience with Volkswagens is that they're no more expensive to maintain than most other brands.  Audi probably has a higher shop rate than VW since Audi dealers tend to hand you a loaner car when you are in for service.  They have to recoup that cost and you end up paying for it one way or the other.


----------



## 2Planker (Oct 31, 2008)

Audi  costs  NOTHING for the Factory warranty period,  which is pretty much the full 4 years for us.   After that we go to a local German car mechanic who was a Porsche Audi service manager for 20 years.   All the experience, but only charges $60/hr.

  no Brainer here....  I've driven other AWD's - and compared to Audi -  They're all lame.


----------



## AtomicSkier (Oct 31, 2008)

If you get any BMW with the "Cold Weather Package" you'll have fold down seats as well as a built in ski bag.  I have it on my 335i and love it!


----------



## WJenness (Oct 31, 2008)

2Planker said:


> Audi  costs  NOTHING for the Factory warranty period,  which is pretty much the full 4 years for us.   After that we go to a local German car mechanic who was a Porsche Audi service manager for 20 years.   All the experience, but only charges $60/hr.



+1.

I bought my A4 CPO last May. Thus far, my only maintenance or repair costs have been every other oil change (I do it every 5k and dealer services are at each 10k and are covered under Audi Care), and the set of tires I bought.

I just bought pads and rotors for my front brakes, and will be doing that project Tuesday night. Having the ability / willingness to turn a wrench yourself will save you a lot of coin (on any car), in addition to (or instead of) finding a good independent will be great for your car and wallet in the long run.

-w


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I can't speak for Audi but my personal experience with Volkswagens is that they're no more expensive to maintain than most other brands.



Glad I'm not the only one who's found that.  I've had several VW's over the years (between my wife and I).  Most parts are comparable in cost to other brands and they have been just as reliable as other cars we've had.  None of our VW's have been brand new or had particularly low miles.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 31, 2008)

never had reliabilty issues with any of the Audi's or VW's I've owned......they've all been fantastic....I'm acutally selling my 2002 A4 Avant, 5spd, sport package, cold weather packgage now if intrested...email me

matt@scicom-inc.com


----------



## air0rmc (Oct 31, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> never had reliabilty issues with any of the Audi's or VW's I've owned......they've all been fantastic....I'm acutally selling my 2002 A4 Avant, 5spd, sport package, cold weather packgage now if intrested...email me
> 
> matt@scicom-inc.com



Hi , how many miles ? What color ? Thanks


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2008)

air0rmc said:


> Hi , how many miles ? What color ? Thanks



See here:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/40214-2002-audi-a4-avant.html


----------



## Catul (Nov 3, 2008)

AtomicSkier said:


> If you get any BMW with the "Cold Weather Package" you'll have fold down seats as well as a built in ski bag.  I have it on my 335i and love it!



Maybe that's true of current model years, but my 2005 545i Sport with Cold Weather Package didn't have split fold down seats or a ski pass-through - I had to buy a roof rack (that worked well, but I'd much rather just have the skis inside the car).

Traded in for a Mercedes E550 4Matic Sport which has 60/40 folding rear seats.  Along with the AWD, this is going to be a MUCH better ski car than the Bimmer


----------



## Maksim (Nov 4, 2008)

I believe the new beemer 5 series didnt have the pass through as the fuel tank was behind the seat?


----------



## nhski (Nov 4, 2008)

2Planker said:


> no Brainer here....  I've driven other AWD's - and compared to Audi -  They're all lame.



BMW's AWD works just great.  I've heard subaru's AWD is pretty good too.  AWD for Audi, BMW, Subaru....they're all good.


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 4, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> = trouble



I think you just bashed the competition.  I thought that was unprofessional?


----------

